# Loud noise protection



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of you are probably aware that Douglas is finally earning his first service vest. I am so pleased to be able to return to a more normal life after retiring my ferret (law change..ugh).

But. I want to know if there might be something out there like ear plugs for dogs. I made a visit to somewhere quite loud tonight (hookah bar) without Douglas and really needed his assistance. But it was very loud and because he is a dog and does not understand what loud music can do to him, I feel the need to guard his hearing because he will probably accompany me next time. 

Any thoughts on this?

Also, it probably isn't possible but maybe a mask for his muzzle as well? Hookah smoke is a lot less ick than normal smoke but there is the occasional ciggarette in there (which had me gagging of course..eww.) and I don't want him to breathe it in. If I can't figure something out he will be situated by the door and breathe the clean air that way.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I must be getting old because I have absolutely no idea what a hookah bar is! I had to google it. Also, completely showing my ignorance now, exactly what is a service dog? I've never come across that here, only hearing dogs for the deaf and obviously guide dogs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Moonfall said:


> Some of you are probably aware that Douglas is finally earning his first service vest. I am so pleased to be able to return to a more normal life after retiring my ferret (law change..ugh).
> 
> But. I want to know if there might be something out there like ear plugs for dogs. I made a visit to somewhere quite loud tonight (hookah bar) without Douglas and really needed his assistance. But it was very loud and because he is a dog and does not understand what loud music can do to him, I feel the need to guard his hearing because he will probably accompany me next time.
> 
> ...



My dog is has cert via the Therapy dog program in my province, I've never ever heard of hearing protection for dogs, and I'd hazard to say Night clubs and Hookah bars are not good places for them based on the fact dogs have much more sensitive hearing than we do. Perhaps you can just avoid these places if they trigger you in some capacity to require the need for a therapy dog?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

KittyD said:


> My dog is designated an ESA and he has cert via the Therapy dog program in my province, I've never ever heard of hearing protection for dogs, and I'd hazard to say Night clubs and Hookah bars are not good places for them based on the fact dogs have much more sensitive hearing than we do. Perhaps you can just avoid these places if they trigger you in some capacity to require the need for a therapy dog?


What's an ESA??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> What's an ESA??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's just a designation some therapy dogs are given.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

A guide or hearing dog is a type of service dog. They are dogs trained to assist disabled owners to live normal lives. Mine is a psychiatric service dog trained to interrupt destructive behaviors and help with panic attacks related to mental disorders.

Being near people- any people, triggers those behaviors. I have to have the dog.

I may not be able to go again anyway due to anxiety..I had a good time and wanted to do it again but upon doing some reading...hookah is just as bad as normal smoking and I am working myself into a panic right now. I do plan on hitting up a rave soon as well though and will need his help for that. I love environments like that but the people terrify me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

if u feel your dog being sensitive to loud noises in those types of locations...u should avoid them like kitty said. those places are boresville anyway~ cutting off a dog's hearing would most likely scare him more! what good is a service dog if it cant even use its basic senses to alert you or keep itself on the right track? it's like cutting off a bakers sense of smell...useless and will make bad bread!  second hand smokin is the least of your worries when it comes to dogs breathing in chemicals unless theyre around it 24/7


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

You cannot seriously take a dog to a rave! the level of noise and combustion would be awful! not to mention the people, drugs loud music and dogs do not mix, I'm sorry


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Not that kind of rave honey. There's no drugs or anything at these. They happen on weekends and from what I hear are fairly tame.

Alright how about another example. I saw a play last week and it had fairly loud music.

I do not think he would actually care. The thing is I DO. I would never forgive myself if his hearing were damaged and thought maybe muffling it slightly could help, even with something like cotton.

In any case I must go to sleep now.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Perhaps you and I have a different idea of what a rave is sweeheart  
I'm pretty sure I'm on the money though considering I have multiple music producer/DJ friends that work the WMC and various parties 

Still no place for a dog.
They have much more sensitive hearing than we do.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I know what a rave is. These are not that type though. They are "tame" raves. Basically glow like crazy and dance I guess. 

I don't do drugs or anything so I wouldn't go to that sort of thing in the first place. I only went out tonight because I was with a friend for her birthday. I rarely leave my house and need the dog to do so.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I understand panic attacks. I had them for years. I think its great you have Douglas to help you through them. I always did it cold turkey and forced myself, but everyone is different. 

I have never seen earplugs for dogs, or heard of them. Maybe just do not go to these type of functions that are so loud because it is not really fair to the dog. I realize you need your baby to cope but unless you can find some sort of device that he would wear, I would just avoid the places or find another "security blanket" instead of Douglas. If you know what I mean. 

I will be interested to see if you find something like that. I know there are goggles or blinders, but I have not heard or seen earplugs for animals.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I realize that I am just saying you need to consider the dog before all else, nightclubs and bars and the like are just not good places for them, regardless of the drug situation.

I still think an environment like that would spook the most even tempered dog. You're really young, hopefully you can find the support/professionals you need to overcome this.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

How wonderful! Therapy dogs for panic attacks! My sister has agrophobia and has panic attacks, I've always thought she should have a little dog but the danger with that is that she doesn't come out of her bedroom and the dog would end up being trapped in there all the time. She currently has a cat and its never allowed downstairs which I think is cruel but hey-ho. I can see where Moonfall is coming from, she wants to just get out and do normal teenagery things but needs Douglas to do them. The one thing about being young is that hopefully she will one day be able to get the treatment she needs and hopefully overcome some of her problems. My sister is 37 and has been left with no treatment and has got steadily worse. She's been in her bedroom since she was 18 and had meningitis and nearly died. She was also abused by a neighbour as a child and this is what has caused the agrophobia. She is now about 30 stone and so this makes it even worse. She wont even go downstairs in her own house now, I have begged her to try and come to me but she hasn't been in my house for about 7 years now. I feel she will never be treated, she lives with my mum who is her carer but is in poor health herself. I live in terror of what will happen when my mum is gone. It is my nightmare. My mum has tried to get various agencies envolved but basically they won't help because she is not suicidal and doesn't self harm. I feel she is wasting her life and its such a shame. My advice to you Moonfall, if you get the opportunity for any sort of help grab it! Don't let it take over your life like my sister has x



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> How wonderful! Therapy dogs for panic attacks! My sister has agrophobia and has panic attacks, I've always thought she should have a little dog but the danger with that is that she doesn't come out of her bedroom and the dog would end up being trapped in there all the time. She currently has a cat and its never allowed downstairs which I think is cruel but hey-ho. I can see where Moonfall is coming from, she wants to just get out and do normal teenagery things but needs Douglas to do them. The one thing about being young is that hopefully she will one day be able to get the treatment she needs and hopefully overcome some of her problems. My sister is 37 and has been left with no treatment and has got steadily worse. She's been in her bedroom since she was 18 and had meningitis and nearly died. She was also abused by a neighbour as a child and this is what has caused the agrophobia. She is now about 30 stone and so this makes it even worse. She wont even go downstairs in her own house now, I have begged her to try and come to me but she hasn't been in my house for about 7 years now. I feel she will never be treated, she lives with my mum who is her carer but is in poor health herself. I live in terror of what will happen when my mum is gone. It is my nightmare. My mum has tried to get various agencies envolved but basically they won't help because she is not suicidal and doesn't self harm. I feel she is wasting her life and its such a shame. My advice to you Moonfall, if you get the opportunity for any sort of help grab it! Don't let it take over your life like my sister has x
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a terrible life for your sister!!! Agoraphobia is terrible. I remember when my daughter started pre-school and she had to go ever day. Sometimes even thinking that the next day I HAD to go out and do errands etc would send me into a full blown attack. I had burt my kitchen down once because I could not leave my room to go shut the pot off. I never got treatment for any of this. I used the internet alot, joined some support groups on line and eventually found different ways other than meds etc, to get through it. It was not easy at all and I can totally understand the desperation of other sufferers and the paralyzing fear. I am very well now and its been years since the agoraphobia part grabbed me. 

I can understand the need for you wanting to get out there, Moonfall. But the fact is that there are places where pets should not be, not matter for what purpouse. Its great to have that "crutch" but he is also a living breathing little guy so I do not think it is fair to put him through the ordeal of such a smoggy loud enviroment. If there is a way to protect him 100%, that is another story. I doubt it though. I am positive you are looking out for his best interest and protection, which is the reason you asked in the firstplace.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> What a terrible life for your sister!!! Agoraphobia is terrible. I remember when my daughter started pre-school and she had to go ever day. Sometimes even thinking that the next day I HAD to go out and do errands etc would send me into a full blown attack. I had burt my kitchen down once because I could not leave my room to go shut the pot off. I never got treatment for any of this. I used the internet alot, joined some support groups on line and eventually found different ways other than meds etc, to get through it. It was not easy at all and I can totally understand the desperation of other sufferers and the paralyzing fear. I am very well now and its been years since the agoraphobia part grabbed me.
> 
> I can understand the need for you wanting to get out there, Moonfall. But the fact is that there are places where pets should not be, not matter for what purpouse. Its great to have that "crutch" but he is also a living breathing little guy so I do not think it is fair to put him through the ordeal of such a smoggy loud enviroment. If there is a way to protect him 100%, that is another story. I doubt it though. I am positive you are looking out for his best interest and protection, which is the reason you asked in the firstplace.


Well done to you for battling through it on your own. I just can't imagine having to do it or even having those sorts of problems myself. I'm very lucky. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Well done to you for battling through it on your own. I just can't imagine having to do it or even having those sorts of problems myself. I'm very lucky.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! It was a huge battle that lasted for many many years. It was not a simple thing and I admit I am proud of myself..., without that meaning that I think that I am stronger than others. That is not the case. 

Chalk it up to being too embarrassed to talk about it with my family or others, and/or fear of starting meds etc. The trick for me was mind over matter and eventually it started to fade. I never ever thought I would ever feel normal again. I guess I am normal, although sometimes I am not sure others think so!! lol

Ok, enough hijacking Moonfall's thread!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Thanks! It was a huge battle that lasted for many many years. It was not a simple thing and I admit I am proud of myself..., without that meaning that I think that I am stronger than others. That is not the case.
> 
> Chalk it up to being too embarrassed to talk about it with my family or others, and/or fear of starting meds etc. The trick for me was mind over matter and eventually it started to fade. I never ever thought I would ever feel normal again. I guess I am normal, although sometimes I am not sure others think so!! lol
> 
> Ok, enough hijacking Moonfall's thread!


Yeah, bless her, we've wandered right off the subject. Very well done anyway! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I looked it up and here is what I found. You may have seen it already..

Welcome to Mutt Muffs!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not much advice, other than try social activities that aren't in a loud environment. Or if you desire to attend, try some mediation or other things that work for you before and during attendance. I don't know how Douglas is with noise, but that would cause panic for my pups. It would end up bad for both of us. :/ I'd also be concerned about exposing him to any smoke. That's coming from a smoker. I don't smoke in my home, or anywhere that pets or other people have to breathe my awful habit. Best of luck, hun. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Want to clarify, average noise wouldn't be a bother, but raves are very loud and can get unruly. I'd be afraid to take my pup to something like that.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Just another consideration for me would be the darkness and flashing lights! I know that would spook most dogs, and also at most raves/parties/disco's/clubs people will be drinking. Even if you are not, there will still be people who may not be as in control of themselves as they could be, even one drink can be enough to lower people's inhibitions. Please note I LOVE to go out and party and have a glass of wine so I am in no way saying that drinking and partying is a bad thing and that after one glass of wine everyone turns into a monster! 

I have enough of an issue with unwanted attention just walking along the street during the day, people will suddenly swoop down to pet the pup and alcohol will only add to that, plus the novelty of a pup at a rave or party, I fear he'd be swamped. And then we add in the noise issue too, for me I think it's a tough deal for any pup or dog. But each to their own and you know your dog and what he can handle better than anyone. Is it possible you could have a little party at your home so you can still have fun and socialise with the pup and Douglas can be in his own territory?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Bringing people here...I would literally break down and probably end up in the hospital.

Those who said I need treatment, I have been getting it for years from different people and it just doesn't help sadly. I have relied on service animals for help for a long time and as I keep getting sicker and sicker I depend on them more and more, especially with things like med changes and such when I get extremely confused.

I don't think loud would bug Douglas. Whether I end up going to the rave thing or not he'll still be going with me next month to swan lake, which I don't know how loud that will be. 

Keep in mind my old service animal, a ferret, was never scared of anything. Ever. In fact he thought the fireworks on the fourth were just the best possible thing. I know he can hear, he just never minded. I have trouble with loud things so naturally am concerned for my dog also. Loud is the main thing.

I am not too worried about lights with him. He should do okay. Also, if he ever seemed uncomfortable we would leave right away. I love him very much and am extremely grateful to him for helping me like he does, without him I would be even more confined. I also rarely leave my room but he always gets a walk and when I do leave he is always with me.

Kalisee, I am glad you were able to overcome it..I am not able to. I just get worse it seems like. Between depression and phobias and anxiety and physical agony I'm pretty much wrecked. Like I said, without the dog I am hopeless. 

I suppose I could also use Bode for loud environments, actually. The laws did change and made it so it's not really allowed to use a ferret, but I might be able to get away with it. He acts like a stuffed animal, totally relaxed and focused no matter what goes on around him, he took to the training in just a couple weeks and I swear was just born for it. He doesn't have problems with anything, ever. I won't let him breathe smoke either but the loud music and such won't ever be an issue for him.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through this.

I think it is great that Douglas is able to help you overcome some of it.

Personally even though he helps you I think you also have to take him into consideration. I think exposing him to a rave or a hookah party is totally different than exposing him to a play such as Swan Lake. Plays can be loud but parties are a lot louder usually and there is usually smoking and drinking. I don't even let our friends smoke in our house when they come over. They have to step outside to smoke. 
I would find a different way to cope rather than exposing Douglas to a rave or a hookah party. 
I had a friend that overcame severe anxiety and panic attacks. She did not leave her home for over five years and was home schooled because of it. She had a service dog as well after she started being able to go out but also relied on friends to help her with her panic attacks when she felt someplace she was going was not somewhere she should take her dog. I know it is not a solution for everyone but perhaps find a friend that you are close to that could maybe help you when you are going someplace that is not appropriate for Douglas.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I think you're all incredibly lucky to be able to have such a thing as service dogs for mental issues - no such thing over here whatsoever except for guide dogs for the blind and in-home dogs who assist the deaf re phones, door-knocks etc. 

I don't think 'mental issues' are recognised over here or elsewhere like they are in USA where it seems to the rest of the world that every second person is on meds of one sort or another. Over here, if you admit to being on meds you get a whole lot of reactions, usually none of them understanding, empathetic or compassionate, hence we have major tv/radio advertising trying to convince the public at large to at least accept some have issues.


Heck, we even have guide dogs ordered out of restaurants, food malls from time to time which usually hits the front page of the local papers. There's no way on earth anyone in this country would be able to take a dog into any store (unless it's a pet shop), post office, hotel, club, pop concert etc.


----------

